# circus freak theme



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I am hosting our annual halloween party and my family is going with a circus freak theme. My husband will be a midget circus ring master, my daughter is a fortune teller, and my son in law is the bearded lady. I have no idea what to be. I have thought about being a clown but I am just not that excited about it and I cannot spend a fortune on a costume. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

Tattoo freak? should be cheap and easy to get a bunch of temp. tattoos and would fit


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

the wild/feral person....just some torn up worn out clothes, smudged up dirty look, some fangs(?), crazy wild hair.

the tattooed lady is a good idea and you can find the tattoo sleeves pretty cheap.

the demon child, like the feral person only add some horns and a bit more of a demonic look

i know there are more but i can't think of them right now...

hope that helps


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

How about this: The Three legged man/woman.

You'll need a trenchcoat (or any long coat) and two pair of pants and three shoes that are identical.

Build a leg (pvc is your friend) that comes to your hip with a handle. Add shoe and stuffing and pants. Keep the coat buttoned, and have a hole in the pocket so that you can hold and 'walk' with the third leg.



The other option is you can be the Sandwich board hawker. Get two sections of foamboard and paint a "Circus Freak Show" advertisement on it. Include such things as "See the Amazing Bearded Lady" & "Madame Zelda Sees All". Connect with cord and wear front and back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

How about Siamese Twins? You could buy a blow up doll and strap it to your torso and then dress it and yourself in similar clothing...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

reverb99 said:


> How about Siamese Twins? You could buy a blow up doll and strap it to your torso and then dress it and yourself in similar clothing...


Just make sure you have the same "shocked" expression on your face as the blow up doll has... to add to the realism!
.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are all great suggestions. Thanks for all the input. I will let you know what I decide on.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Just one more thought*

About 15 years ago, I recycled an old bridesmaid's dress into a half man/half woman outfit, and I won several prizes with it. It was cheap and relatively easy to sew up, so if you're interested in knowing more, let me know. 

(Half man/half woman is a circus freak, I believe...)


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

Valkryie said:


> About 15 years ago, I recycled an old bridesmaid's dress into a half man/half woman outfit, and I won several prizes with it. It was cheap and relatively easy to sew up, so if you're interested in knowing more, let me know.
> 
> (Half man/half woman is a circus freak, I believe...)


That sounds sweet, if you have some pics you need to post them, only thing i will say about that right now for a circus freak is that with the popularity of batman this year i would be worried it would be taken as a form of 2-face....


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

As for the Tattoo sleeves they have them at the dollar store.

A few years ago when we did the Circus theme my husband was Bat Boy the Sword swallower, he got the ears and a bald cap, Black Cape & a Trick sword off ebay that was pretty Cool!

I was an Animal Trainer

One Aunt was in a sequined outfit with her make up as if she were dead and she was the Forgotten Assistent

Lots of Clowns

Our fourtune teller would ask people if they wanted their palm read and would tell them to close their eyes as she would draw on their hand with a red lipstick or something that wiped off easy.

One Guy carried around a picket sign that had something on it about 'Save the Animals' he was a Peta protester.


----------



## Curiouser (Oct 16, 2008)

What about a sparkly tighrope walker/trapeze artist? You could carry one of those poles they use for balance, and give the character a cool dramatic name.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Curiouser said:


> What about a sparkly tighrope walker/trapeze artist? You could carry one of those poles they use for balance, and give the character a cool dramatic name.


Great idea, and as a gag take about 10 feet of rope with you. Have your 'assistants' go through great drama of laying it on the floor, and you 'walk' the rope while it's on the floor. (You'd be the Acrophobia tightrope walker)

And it a pole is too unwieldy, just get a real tiny umbrella on a long stick.


----------

